# Best option for Bathroom Ceiling Paint?



## tealab (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in the process of painting all the walls, ceilings and trim in a condo. My local Sherwin Williams was having a large Grand Opening sale, and I bought some tins of the following paints:

- Duration Interior Paint in matte 
- Brilliance HIgh Performance ceiling paint
- Proclassic Trim paint

I fully planned on using the duration on all the walls, the brilliance on the ceilings and the proclassic on the trim. However, I was speaking with a painter who was very hesitant to use the ceiling paint on the bathroom ceilings, feeling that it would not be scrubable enough. He feels using the Duration paint on the bathroom ceilings would be best (though its matte, its high quality and supposed to be scrubable). The paint store told me that it wouldn't be a problem to use the ceiling paint, and they were unsure why i'd be scrubbing my bathroom ceiling a lot.

SOOO, am I best to:
- Use the high quality ceiling paint on the bathroom ceiling
- Use the (tinted light tan, matte) duration paint on the bathroom ceiling and walls
- Use the trim paint (tinted slightly off white, semi-gloss) paint on the bathroom ceilings
- Buy something else, even though I'm trying to save on this project 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You're fine to use Brilliance on your ceiling. Of course if you have tons of moisture in there, you may want to put a Satin on there, but it's not necessary. Been painting for 30 years & I have yet to see ANYONE scrub down their ceilings for any reason.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Brilliance Ceiling Paint will work well. No need to apply Duration to the ceiling. It is recommended that no matter what paint you use on your ceiling that you have an exhaust vent.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Nov 12, 2011)

Always have ceiling fan to help remove the moisture. I am 76 years old and have never and I say never scrubbed a ceiling or wall. Paint is too cheap and too easily applied.

The only problem you may have if you have too much moisture is mildew. Get a mildew resistant paint. If you do get a little mildew mix you up a low concentration of Clorox in water and wipe it down. That will do the trick.

I personally do not like any glossy paint on ceilings or walls. Just looks cheap to me.

Tom


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Personally, I would take the Brilliance back and use the Duration. Especially a bathroom.
I am not a fan of Brilliance, when it takes 3 coats to cover an already white ceiling.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys, the thread is two years old.


----------



## agmfan3 (Apr 3, 2013)

But it answered my question


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Guys, the thread is two years old.


 
missed that one, a first for me


----------

